# Virgin River question?



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

My wife and I are planning a trip down to Zions National Park this weekend. Just wondering if anybody has been able to fish the river recently? Anything workin better than others? Thanks


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Virgin just has suckers and chubs. You could probably catch some trout from shore at Quailcreek res.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Though I haven't tried, I remember walking in that river (right inside the park) in July and it was cold enough to make my feet numb. It wouldn't surprise me at all to have some trout in it. I say go and check it out, posting the results when you're done. Just be careful with the endangered rough fish in there.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

ScottyP said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Virgin just has suckers and chubs. You could probably catch some trout from shore at Quailcreek res.


I have also heard of catfish in there. I know some guys that own property on the river in Rockville. Too bad I didn't bring along the pole!

As for quailcreek my dad visited it recently as said it was SUPER low right now.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

The upper reaches of both forks of the virgin have trout, but down in the park and below I think the limiting factor isn't so much temps, but turbidity that would keep trout numbers down. I'm sure there are a few here and there in the virgin, but would they be worth targeting? It would be like targeting trout in the jordan-- there are a few in there, but you are way more likely to catch a sucker or white bass. There are better options in the neighborhood like kolob, sand hollow, and quail, but kolob is probably inaccessable by now and the bass at sand hollow have probably moved out to deep water. Quail has planter bows and now is probably a good time to get at them from shore.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree that the river gets really murky in the spring. Don't all rivers though?

I think that the next time I get to Zion, I'm going on a trout hunt, just to try.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I agree that the river gets really murky in the spring. Don't all rivers though?
> 
> I think that the next time I get to Zion, I'm going on a trout hunt, just to try.


You were given good advice by ScottyP. Why not take it?

But, if you like, don't listen to him. Go fish it. Have fun. Please give us a report when you get back.

Water quality that low (yes, Zion is _that low_ is a problem for trout in the Virgin. You might find a couple trout here, and there, but (as Scotty mentioned) it isn't worth trying to target them. Go enjoy Zion for what it is. Go for a hike, enjoy the views, the scenery, the red rock. If you want trout, go somewhere else.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Exactly... why not? We all know LOAH has the ability to catch fish in places most folks would give a shrug and walk right past. I'm interested to see if you can do it LOAH. Looking forward to that report. 8) 

If your trip is JUST Zion National Park, then take a rod and a camera... if you catch just suckers or catch nothing, then you'll know for sure and can focus on the rest of your trip. The pictures and just visiting the place should make the trip worthwhile... trout would just be a bonus in that setting. 

Was in St. George for a softball thing this weekend and looked awful hard at Quail Creek and Sand Hollow signs driving to the friends place we were staying at.... never got to wet a line though, which was ok. One day I'll make it there for some bassin. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

And I thought this thread was about the CASINO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

PBH said:


> You were given good advice by ScottyP. Why not take it?


I'm not rejecting anything he said at all. Those are definitely trouty suggestions.

It's my own curiosity that would chew at me if I didn't try though.

Getting a picture of one of those crazy shaped suckers/chubs would be kind of cool too, if I were to actually hook one.

Zion is awesome and not to be omitted for the off chance that I'd catch some trout. It's a goal of mine to take the family there soon. My little girl needs to get better at hiking first. She's heavy after a little while. :lol:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

My wife and I just stopped by the Kolob Canyon part of Zion on our way back from Vegas last month and it was really neat (just off I15 approaching Cedar City). Zion is a truly enchanting place and I have been there probably 10 times over the last 30 years. I love fishing as much as the next person, and not just for trout, but multi species and tactics. When I am in a place like Zion, Bryce, Moab, Canyonlands, etc. however, the fishing rods stay put away and I enjoy the place for what it has to offer. Photography, hiking, mountainbiking, climbing and scrambling. 

I see posts on different fishing boards from time to time asking these types of questions and it befuddles me. For example, someone is being 'dragged' to moab for a family thing and they want to know how the fishing is in the colorado near moab. Well I'll tell you, there are a bunch of little catfish in there and fishing for them is about the dead last thing I would want to do with my time while in such an increadible part of the west. It's like missing the forest for the trees. 

BTW, this was not directed so much at you LOAH. I know you know how to enjoy the beauty of a place without trying to fish every puddle in it. I doubt you've ever tried to fish Goblin Valley  

end rant.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

If someone does report a good catch down there, wouldn't that be "hot spotting" at its worst.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I doubt you've ever tried to fish Goblin Valley


 :lol: You're right, but just another hour or so and you're into some very overlooked water. :twisted:


----------



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of the information guys. I hadn't ever heard anyone talk about fishing down there and now I know why And trust me I was planning on enjoying Zions for the hiking and biking as well!!!! I have been looking forward to this trip for a while.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Take a crawdad trap and buy the cheapest catfood you can find as bait and toss it in the Virgin overnight. Betcha haul in 50 crawdads!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that I'm off the hot spotting the virgin soapbox. I did live down in Springdale and was a ranger in Zion for 6 years. If anyone wants info. about the virgin, just PM me.


----------

